# CSM Martin "Gunny" Barreras



## Centermass (May 14, 2014)

Just getting word on this. He was wounded a couple of days ago by a sniper in Afghanistan and didn't make it. He was the current CSM for 2-5 INF, 3rd BDE.

He was a true stud in every sense of the word. He was the absolute epitome of a Ranger who lived the Creed and exemplified it in every way. He spent 5 years in the Marines before crossing over to the Army to become an Army Ranger.

He had one hell of career and his bio is one of legends. He was in Afghanistan when he was shot a couple of days ago and died at BAMC as a result of wounds he received.

CSM Martin "Gunny" Barreras. Throw your ruck down and take a knee. Save a space in the perimeter for a link up later on. Rest easy Brother.

~S~





SGM Barreras entered the Army in 1988 after serving in the U.S. Marine Corps for five years. After completing Advanced Individual Training, Airborne School, and 75th Ranger Regimental Indoctrination Program at Fort Benning, Georgia, he was assigned to the 75th Ranger Regiment at Fort Lewis, Washington. He was assigned to the 75th Ranger Regimental Training Unit at Fort Benning, Georgia in 2000. He has served every position including squad leader, platoon sergeant, first sergeant, Regimental Reconnaissance Company sergeant major, and Joint Special Operation Task Force sergeant major. He served multiple combat deployments to Iraq and Afghanistan, and also deployed in support of Operation Just Cause in Panama and Operation Uphold Democracy in Haiti.

The Legion of Merit, Bronze Star Medal w/ V Device, three Bronze Star Medals, Purple Heart, three Meritorious Service Medals. Two Joint Service Commendation Medals, four Army Commendation Medals, Joint Service Achievement Medal, four Army Achievement Medals, six good Conduct Medals, Armed Forces Expeditionary Medal with Bronze Arrowhead, Two Iraqi Campaign Medals with gold Star, two Afghanistan Campaign Medals, Global War on Terrorism Expeditionary Medal, Global War on Terrorism Service Medal, two Humanitarian Service Medals, four Non-commissioned Officers Professional Development Medals, Ranger Tab, two Combat Infantryman’s Badges, Expert Infantryman’s badge, Master Parachutist Badge with Bronze Star, Pathfinder Badge, Military Free Fall Badge, and German, Chilean, Guatemalan, Peruvian, and Brazilian Parachutist Badges.


----------



## racing_kitty (May 14, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas, sergeant major.


----------



## DA SWO (May 14, 2014)

Calm winds and soft landings Sergeant Major.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 14, 2014)

What a loss.  Semper Fi, Gunny.


----------



## Grunt (May 14, 2014)

Rest In Peace, CSM Barreras and thank you for your service!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 14, 2014)

*DAMN.......RIP....*

[salute]


----------



## Viper1 (May 15, 2014)

Rest in Peace CSM Barreras.


----------



## Nancy Tompkins (May 15, 2014)

Thank you for your service SGM Barreras.  You are one of the most impressive individuals and servicemen that I have ever known.  You blessed us all!  You will forever be missed!


----------



## CDG (May 15, 2014)

RIP CSM.  Thank You.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 15, 2014)

Rest In Peace CSM Barreras.


----------



## RackMaster (May 15, 2014)

Shit.  Quite a loss.

RIP.


----------



## JHD (May 15, 2014)

Rest in peace.  Prayers out.


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 16, 2014)

R.I.P. Warrior.


----------



## Centermass (May 16, 2014)

Memorial Service:
http://www.ccctucson.org/

Christ Community Church
7801 E. Kenyon Dr.
Tucson, AZ 85710
Church Office: 520-296-8501

Family requests cards be sent to:

Barreras Family
5522 S Pine Way
Tucson, AZ 85706

A request for donations going towards a memorial is being asked (to be determined by his children) in lieu of flowers.


----------



## DasBoot (May 16, 2014)

RIP Command Sergeant Major.


----------



## policemedic (May 16, 2014)

RIP, CSM Barreras.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 17, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas, CSM.


----------



## Blizzard (May 17, 2014)

Godspeed.


----------



## Gypsy (May 20, 2014)

RIP CSM.


----------



## mark c (May 21, 2014)

Sempervivum Fi. Rest in peace. God bless you and thank you for your service. My deepest sympathy for your family.


----------



## mark c (May 21, 2014)

That's Semper. Darn auto correct.


----------



## Centermass (May 24, 2014)

Gunny's procession and return home in AZ.


----------



## HALO99 (May 25, 2014)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 28, 2014)

What a huge loss. Rest In God's Own Peace, CSM.


----------



## KiwiRecce63B (May 29, 2014)

Blue Skies Gunny. Rest in Peace ...


----------

